# Cooper was limping today



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

We took Cooper to his favorite place to run and romp around yesterday in the morning. Later that night I noticed him slightly limping or favoring his right rear leg. I recalled the vet telling me the last time he was in { a month ago} that she felt a little something in his knee but it was nothing to get too worried about. Well he kept favoring his leg today so we took him to our vet who is great. She said his right patella is the issue but it's not terrible. She said she could pop it out but it popped right back in. She figured during heavy activity he could have stretched it a little so she is prescribing an anti inflammoratory med and no heavy exercise for 2 weeks. Even the stairs are off limits. I don't know much about the patella situation but she insisted that it wasn't too much to worry about at this point. We have to bring him back in two weeks. I know she said not to worry but....I'm worried. What do I need to know about patellas???


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Both of Pixie's back legs have luxating patellas. Strangely, she seems to be completely unaffected by it other than a popping noise. If the vet hadn't found it I would have never known. He prescribed her Cosequin for life, and it's wait and see as far as any surgery. So far, no problems.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Donna:

Just wanting to know how Cooper is doing-sorry to hear about his limping-hope all is well.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Read up on luxating patellas. They grade them 1 to 4 depending on how severe and in the mild cases, it's not too big a worry. In more severe cases your vet might opt to operate to correct the problem.

Here's a link to the HCA website http://www.havanese.org/health You can scroll down to patellar luxation for a brief description and a link to the OFA site for more information.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hope you are restricting his activities a bit while he re-coups from his running around.
hope it is not serious.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts and the link. He is doing much better. He is acting like it never happened. We are continuing his meds for another week and then we'll go for a follow up visit and go from there. The vet didn't give us a grade number but it made it sound like it would be a 1 or 2. We'll learn more at the follow up. Keeping him calm is tough. They want us to keep him from going up and down the stairs and from jumping up on furniture. We're trying but he's so darn fast!! Anyway thanks again we'll keep you posted.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear he's already doing better! It does sound pretty mild then and that's great! I completely understand about trying to keep them calm. If he's feeling better, he can't understand why he can't run off to play!


----------

